# Hey Everyone



## captain_milk699 (May 13, 2009)

HI,

My name is chris i have an 02' Audi TT 180 Quattro. I have some APR mods done by ICS performance.

HAVE

-93 Octane tune, 100 Octane tune, and stock. with the security lockout option
-Performance Diverter Valve 
-K&N Drop-in air filter
-APR 2.5" Cat-back Exhaust
-Boost Guage
-Blitz turbo timer

PLANNING ON

-APR Stage 3+
-APR intake manifold and throtle body
-APR 3" Turbo-back

My car is currently at ICS getting a newer version of the APR flash. it is being dynoed to get true numbers for the new tune. I'm not sure if the newer version is in circulation yet. the dyno will be run in AWD whereas most are run in FWD with the AWD fuse removed for a smoother curve.

That is about all for my car. I hope i can be of some help on this forum. and i hope to get some aswell.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum chum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome d  ont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi mate and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

